# Hybrid Cubes



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

I know that Erik uses a Rubiks Diy + B Cubies and that other people also use alot of different hybrids. Does anybody have a list of good hybrid cubes that would be worth getting. I'm almost tempted to make Erik's hybrid just cause hes so beast at cubing.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Erik's hybrid is good, but I personally prefer a storebought core with old type a cubies. It NEVER pops (because of the storebought core).


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 12, 2009)

Holy Shit TFK. Use the search function.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Erik's hybrid is good, but I personally prefer a storebought core with old type a cubies. It NEVER pops (because of the storebought core).



Yea my store bought moves so nicely and never pops. to bad it cant cut corners.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

My hybrid cuts better than a storebought, but not as good as other cubes. Unless your turning style is really sloppy, this cube should be good.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Erik's hybrid is good, but I personally prefer a storebought core with old type a cubies. It NEVER pops (because of the storebought core).



I made two hybrids, one was storebought core and old type A cubies and the other was the opposite. I don't remember which was which, but one of them felt too loose for my tastes and one of them felt very stiff.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

If the type a core one was loose, try tiightening the core?


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha thanks for the help dude.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

@jacob


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> @jacob


No problem, and you know my name  STALKER!!

Just kidding!


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp i was talking about the other jacob.... and it was sarcasm towards him....:fp


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp i was talking about the other jacob.... and it was sarcasm towards him....:fp



Well then...


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

In the immortal words of Rama, "...hybrids are overrated."


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not saying they aren't, I just personally use one.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not saying they aren't, I just personally use one.



Funny. That was exactly my reaction when Rama told me. I don't use one anymore though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Erik's hybrid is good, but I personally prefer a storebought core with old type a cubies. It NEVER pops (because of the storebought core).



Yea, 1 of my 2 main cubes is a storebought with Type A corners, it's smooth for a black cube, but still very fast.


----------



## wing92 (Aug 12, 2009)

my cube is a C4U core with type A cubies (whatever type A it is puzzleproz sells) and it works really good for me.


----------



## Radu (Aug 16, 2009)

right now i have discovered that an Type E core with Type A (old) cubies is what i was looking for. The cubies are from a a "very" broken in type a.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 16, 2009)

the best hybrid eva is type c core with type c cubeies


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> the best hybrid eva is type c core with type c cubeies



So a type c? :fp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hybrids are the most overrated thing int he history of cubing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> the best hybrid eva is type c core with type c cubeies



Tis what I use regularly.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 16, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Hybrids are the most overrated thing int he history of cubing.


They're not really. I'm not saying they're better than nonhybrid cubes. I'm just saying they're not that overrated. Occasionally, you'd get idiots coming up with "BESST HIBRID EVAR" threads, but for the most part, I get the impression that hybrid and nonhybrid users break even.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 16, 2009)

a type f with type c cubies is pretty nice actually. i'm not sure why, but it feels nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hybrids are the most overrated thing int he history of cubing.
> ...



I really think it depends on the individual cube, not all cubes are exactly the same, so one hibrid might be different than the exact same type of hybrid, because they are different cubes.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 16, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> the best hybrid eva is type c core with type c cubeies



No wai!!! This is my favorite too.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 16, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > the best hybrid eva is type c core with type c cubeies
> ...



Yes wai!!! lol


----------



## Radu (Aug 17, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hybrids are the most overrated thing int he history of cubing.
> ...



Agreed. There are a lot of kids who use the word "hybrid" just to show how...smart they are. But as pentrixter said, over the long run, they will break even. If c4y will sell one day diykits type A with type D cubies inside (the reason doesn't matters) ... it will not be considered a hybrid anymore. It's just a matter of chance. 

Anyway, the cube shouldn't concern people that much until they're not sub 15 avg.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 17, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


until they're sub 15.*


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 17, 2009)

I personally think it does matter, I used my friends **** cube, it locked up so much. It was 20 seconds above my average.


----------



## fundash (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry for the n00b question, but how do you get the core from a storbought, the center caps cant come off, and even if you do get to the metal thing, the only way i know of taking a screw/rivot thing out is pulling it out...and that would strip the core tough.


----------



## Regisiew (Sep 6, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> right now i have discovered that an Type E core with Type A (old) cubies is what i was looking for. The cubies are from a a "very" broken in type a.


yea, this hybrid is great for OH


----------

